# Singapore or Hong Kong with 2 Yound Children



## RTuff (May 23, 2011)

Hi,

My husband has been offered the opportunity to relocate with his job to either Singapore or Hong Kong. We have 2 young children 4 years old and 8 weeks old and would like to know what life would be like like for young children in Singapore. My 4 year old is at school so therefore would llike advice on schooling and things to do for him outside of school. For me (a stay at home mum) and my 8 week old are there many mum and baby groups to go to? 

Having never been to either Singapore or Hong Kong any advice on life in Singapore and what to expect, and also what Singapore is like would be greatly appreciated!

If there is anyone who has been through a relocation to Singapore with 2 young children i would love to hear your experiences!

Thank you all in advance!


----------

